# Satinette's



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Will any one be breeding from Satineete's this upcoming year and possible want to sell any babies?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a real nice pair of black lace Satinettes I will be raising young off from this season.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I have 11 pair of sats and 10 pair of blonds. But im in Canada so its harder for me to get them to states and cost a lot more. Google Saso pigeon loft and try him, hes a very good and trusted guy. Quality birds!


----------



## bobbypigeons (Nov 9, 2008)

hi, I have about 8 or 9 satinettes to sell blue lace and some bluettes if you are interested


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Tyler you gonna have any to sell this year . Still interested . PM me 

Ross


----------

